# Remembering 9/11/01...



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm just putting this up, in memory of those who lost their lives on this tragic day in history. I still remember being in class that day...and watching the second plane hit the WTC. Watching the replay footage still hurts watching even now...
Long live the USA...










_Modified by RollingInDubs at 6:54 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

God bless.....


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

Too many of us have forgotten. I never will.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_Too many of us have forgotten. I never will.

amen


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

a pic i took from Pearl Harbor...
God Bless


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Never forget.


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Is the original thread still archived on here? Thats how I first found out.


----------



## U n i o n 0015 (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_Too many of us have forgotten. I never will.


Agreed.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

images burned into my memory 
lets not forget all the lives lost in this tradegedy and due to this as well


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

I was in Functions and Trig in HS. Mr. Knepp was my teacher. i had NO idea what was going on, the school wouldnt give us any information, and all the information we received was from the radio in the room across the hall. i had no clue, absolutely no clue what was going on. I came home from school that day and just watched the news feeds, over and over and over and over again. Back then i was actually over on Anandtech and they had a HUGE thread on it, trying to keep track of members who worked in the area, etc, i do believe they lost a few members in the attacks but i dont completely remember. 
NEVER FORGET.


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

this jingoism does not run!


----------



## 72luke (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: (U n i o n 0015)*

The day irony died...I will *never* forget.


----------



## xjzhx (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

A truly sombering day... that second pic almost brings me to tears. I went to Ground Zero for the first time since it happened. It destroyed me. I couldn't speak.


----------



## bleedblue (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (72luke)*

I don't think anyone remotely coherent could ever forget. I can never relate to the range of emotions that those involved went through, but I distinctly remember feeling very numb the entire day. 
God Bless the men, women and children effected by those tragidies and moreover those that were there to help and assist (especially NYPD and the NYFD).


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (Isgro)*

I was riding in a Ford Taurus going home from St. Augustine, Fl after doing some testing some prototype Yamaha Waverunners. We stopped on I-10 and the guys in the truck told us to listen to the news. The first thought I had was, 'how can the building fall, thats impossible!'


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

I still remember the biggest news in the nation on 9/10/01: overblown shark attack statistics in Florida and Anne Heche having a nervous breakdown. Those were the BIG stories.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_Too many of us have forgotten. I never will.]

Same.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (xjzhx)*

A view of the city from Windows on the World


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (false_vapor)*

I remember seeing the events of that day fold out a few minutes after 9:45 while I was at school updating the school website.
The timing is a little eery but I received a poster that I ordered yesterday: 








That is the New York that I remembered (and will remember until my last day) as a young pup.
I will be getting a frame for this and hanging it above my bed later today.


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

This day is always difficult. I'm sure most of us remember exactly where we were and what we were doing when we heard about the attacks. I was driving in to work, listening to Imus. When he was still on the air, every year on this day Imus used to replay the broadcast of that day, and every year it would take me back immediately to that moment.
I knew right away that my life, my job, and my career would never be the same. That morning, everyone in my office sat around a TV in the conference room watching the news coverage. A whole room full of structural engineers, many of whom had worked on the 1993 Trade Center bombing, and not one person thought the buildings would collapse.
I worked at Ground Zero and the surrounding buildings for about a year after September 11. Here is a photo of me at the site:








In case anyone is interested, I've posted a bunch of my WTC/Ground Zero photos in the Photography forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=82


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_Too many of us have forgotten. I never will.


I will NEVER forget.....God Bless America.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (RollingInDubs)*

Keep this on topic, absolutely NO POLITICS! If you decide to be "funny" be prepared to lose your account.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: (LSinLV)*

We designed and printed these at the ad agency I worked for, they were really popular after the attacks.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (RollingInDubs)*

It's certainly a day I'll never forget,







but who exactly do you guys think has _actually forgotten?_








9/11 is the Pearl Harbor of my generation, a day that will live in infamy... it defines us, in is in our hearts, our politics.... ... ... not sure what else to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... ([email protected])*

I remember driving a lake silver 2001 Audi TT roadster with a buddy of mine down to Washington DC that morning on the GW parkway and while we were listening to Howard Stern he related the story of how a "passenger plane" had apparently struck the first tower.. and then moments later we listened to (in shock mind you) as a listener on the street gave an eyewitness to the second plane hitting the second tower.
We drove down US-50 into DC just unable to speak. After we crossed the GW bridge and headed down into Alexandria (the wrong way that we intended to travel mind you) and doubled back on the GW parkway past the Pentagon my passenger commented "wow, did you see that airliner in restricted airspace over Washington?"
The plane moved rapidly to our North, swung behind us and headed south towards the Pentagon. We didn't see it hit but we heard the explosion and felt the shockwave of sound as it hit.
I put my flag up this morning and believe me, I think about it every day.


----------



## MK39920 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (Sporin)*

God bless from your neighbors up north. I can tell you that it will never be forgotten here and everyone pays the respect such a significant tragedy this deserves. I'm sure I can speak for people from most countries around the world that we are all mourning together.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

I work at an airport, and I will never forget that my wife called and said, "are you watching tv?" I said, no, I'm working. Went to see what was going on the tv and saw the second plane hit. It was a little later that, then Secretary of Transportation Mineta ordered all aircraft on the ground. You should have seen what looked like a conga line of aircraft as far as the eye could see, on final approach trying to get on the ground asap. I will never forget that day. May the man upstairs have mercy on all the souls that were lost that day.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember vividly when my 7th grade feild trip was to NYC and we all went to the top of the WTC. Its one of my most fond memories of my childhood. My father even chaperoned that day. To say that experince was amazing would be an understatement.
Since growing up a hour out of NYC I always looked to the tower when returning from a trip, Always being facinatied by the two towers in the skyline.
I have been to ground zero many times since and its still so hard to comprehend. My thoughts and prayers go out to all those that lost their lives, family members and those that are serving/protecting our freedom 
god bless america


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (MK39920)*

...we should never forget, never be complacent, never let down our guard and look the other way. You see something that you think is weird, do something. So many innocent lives, so many faithful police/fireman and emergency workers gave their lives. So many people affected...


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I remember driving a lake silver 2001 Audi TT roadster with a buddy of mine down to Washington DC that morning on the GW parkway and while we were listening to Howard Stern he related the story of how a "passenger plane" had apparently struck the first tower.. and then moments later we listened to (in shock mind you) as a listener on the street gave an eyewitness to the second plane hitting the second tower.
We drove down US-50 into DC just unable to speak. After we crossed the GW bridge and headed down into Alexandria (the wrong way that we intended to travel mind you) and doubled back on the GW parkway past the Pentagon my passenger commented "wow, did you see that airliner in restricted airspace over Washington?"
The plane moved rapidly to our North, swung behind us and headed south towards the Pentagon. We didn't see it hit but we heard the explosion and felt the shockwave of sound as it hit.
I put my flag up this morning and believe me, I think about it every day. 

It boggles the mind that there are actually people who think that these catastrophes were somehow some kind of guvmint "set up" job. The evil paranoia that permeates some people's minds is just so sad and pathetic today. Thank you for recounting for us here how terribly _real_ those jetliners were. I don't know if you have nightmares about what you saw. I know that I would.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (vwlarry)*

I thank the Lord every day that my brother was able to escape the tower just as it fell. 
God Bless. We can naver forget.


----------



## jjreason (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone know the plans for the site? Are they still deciding on what type or memorial to build? Or what is the deal?
I think we should build something half again as tall as the WTC. But thats just me.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (King)*

Now that I can collect my thoughts--
I woke up a little late for work that morning. I went downstairs and my dad was washing his car, listening to the radio. He relayed to me that a plane had hit the WTC.
Tuned to Elliot in the morning on DC101 and heard the infamous, "Holy SH##! Another plane just hit the other tower!!" line.
Got to work (was selling TV's at the time) in time to see the first tower come down. People were coming in off the street to see the news. Nobody knew what to make of it. Immediately, reports of carbombs going off around DC, a possible plane hitting the Pentagon, missing airliners, etc etc came in. I vividly remember the newscasters saying a bomb had gone off at State Dept. Baltimore, given its close proximity to DC was in a state of emergency. 
I determined that we should close the store at noon. People needed to be with their families. We closed down, and I went to the closest hospital to give blood. At that point nobody had any idea what was going on. St. Agnes wasn't prepared to receive blood donors, and they nearly had a riot given the 50+ people in the lobby demanding to donate. They referred us to other hospitals in the area.
I drove across Baltimore, seeing fighter jets, National Guard choppers, and all sorts of police and military rolling out. Everyone was attempting to leave the city.
When I got to the second hospital, they wouldn't take anyone. They suggested a Red Cross center a few miles away, but the word was they were backed up for hours. 
After I got some dinner, and became unglued from the TV set, I went to the RC. I waited in line for 3 hours. While there I ran into a client of mine who saw the plane hit the Pentagon. He said it was so low it was clipping telephone poles. 
When the members of congress sang on the steps of the Capitol, there wasn't a dry eye in the blood bank. 
I now knew exactly what my grandparents' generation saw on December 7, 1941.


----------



## RatRedux (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (DeeJoker)*

I was in the middle of the high desert on my regular route for Pepsi. I was listening to KLAQ 95.5's morning show that day. Today they were talking about the show that morning and how they reacted when they first got the news, which was when I first got the news too.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (RollingInDubs)*

Ironically enough, I was in World Civilizations class at the moment it occured 6 years ago.. in 10th grade. Marching band was cancelled for the evening.
I was and still am devastated. Dissapointed I never made the trip up to the top, and I never will. It crushes me that human beings are capable of doing this to eachother.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (vwlarry)*

I remember that day going to lunch with my buddy, Jim. We sat at the beach in silence, unable to really eat anything. We could start to see the cloud of smoke and dust over LI sound. That cloud lingered for days and days... it was a terrible reminder of how close we actually were to the whole thing.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

That truly was a sad day, taking a look at all of the videos and reading all the news reports from those few days was so displacing...
I remember Peter Jennings not getting off of the air for days straight, practically sleeping during commerical breaks, stupid stuff like that reminds me how grand of a scale it really was.
I never was around for WWI or WWII, vietnam, even the Cold War, Cuban Missile Crisis, any of that, unfortunately i had to witness this attack on our people. Really took some time to set in, i still have so many questions about those events that will never be answered.
;(


----------



## SteveMcqueen (Feb 26, 2006)

Good god. That day was one of the most unreal of my entire life. The entire day consisted of some sort of strange patriotic out of body experience. It did not seem real - or at the very least, possible...
And how soon we forget. Flags that used to fly from most of our homes were put away years ago. People on the sidewalk, children running around with their face painted red white and blue, gone of course. It's sad really, how much we take for granted and are so unapreciative of. I can't say I'm not one of those who, as the time went on, forgot to put my flag away at night, and wake up a couple minutes early to put it up outside. But I hope this day lives on and at least makes us remember how strong we as Americans can be when it counts, if only for a day anyways.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (SteveMcqueen)*

I remember being in school that day (9th grade) and seeing the footage of the towers collapsing on the tv. I thought it was completely unreal. I had first found out when my dad called from work and said that an airplane had just flew into the twin towers. I'll never forget. <Insert American flag emoticon here>


----------



## HarryHood (Mar 17, 2000)

It was a perfect morning. Temperature in the high 60's, crystal clear blue sky. I had been at work until 2 a.m. the night before, having rolled in from a business trip in Wall Street. I slept late, hit the snooze until about 8:40, listened to Stern on the clock radio for a few more minutes until I mustered the energy to get a shower. By the time I returned from the shower, Howard Stern and Co. were talking frantically about a plane hitting the towers, debris, a Cessna, everything. Seemed weird. I dressed and headded downstairs for some breakfast and coffee. Sten started talking about a second plane. 
I flipped on CNN and froze. Complete bewilderment. I was rooted to the TV for the next 35 minutes. Then reports about a bomb on the National Mall, then smoke from the Pentagon (not 5 minutes away from my house). The plane that hit the Pentagon must have flown almost directly over my house. I later found out that a former work colleague, father of 4, rode to his death on that plane.
Stunned, I decided to head into work to see what everyone else was doing. As I got a block from my house, Stern and company were screaming that the tower had just fallen down. I made a youey and raced back home, watching in horror as the replays showed the tragedy, and then the second tower. 
I left again for work, mumbling to myself about how "this is what it feels like to be at war", "how could anyone be at war on a perfect day like this"? People at work were scrambling everywhere, huddled in the break room around the TV screens. One senior partner said "there are still lots of unaccounted-for planes, you should go home" (we were in a 17 story building). I did and was stuck in traffic. I called friends. I called my fanmily, who were in Europe and had no idea about the disaster.
The weeks afterwards were a blur, surreal. Anthrax scares. Suspicious trucks. Duct tape and bottled water. Later the DC sniper.
Prayers to all who were lost, injured or who suffered lost or injured friends and family. And prayers to Todd, the funny, charming, happy, entertaining, hardworking guy who died an unimaginable death aboard AA77 plowing into the Pentagon, leaving a wife a 4 kids behind.


----------



## eibbor (Aug 12, 2005)

Boy, I remember that day quite well. It was the second or third day of ninth grade. I was in my room changing, listening to the radio, when all of a sudden the music stops, and they announce that a plane just crashed into one of the WTC towers. I was barely awake, and just muttered something stupid, along the lines of "stupid Cessna pilots, try looking out the window next time, you won't miss that big f*cking building right in front of you then..."
Then upon going downstairs and seeing what had truly happened on TV (most definitely not a tiny Cessna plane), the gravity of the situation truly set in. I kept watching for a few minutes, and then saw the second plane crash into the other tower live. That stuck with me for a while... it's still very haunting. At that exact instant, hundreds of people were killed, and I was attentively watching as it happened.
The school day didn't exactly proceed as usual. Classes were effectively canceled. My junior high school had big-ish TVs mounted on the ceilings of every major hallway, so the school set them to CNN or whatever, and we all just pulled up chairs and watched them for the entire school day.
The world really changed as a result of that day. I don't want to get into politics at all, no need disrespecting the fallen with such filthy discussion. What I think of the American government is irrelevant. _People_, all with friends and families had their lives stolen away from them, all at the hands of some religious fanatics, so sure of themselves that they didn't care how many lives they ruined (their own included), to push their silly agenda.
I'll most definitely never forget what happened that day.


----------



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (eibbor)*

It was my Senior year at HS, I woke up with my GF, turned on the TV and "Holy #$*(". Only the first plane had hit.
It was the Today show, Matt Lauer was interviewing a woman via telephone about the first hit, then I saw an explosion and the woman screamed. She relayed that another plane had hit, and I recall Matt asking and assuming, as I did, that it was a small passenger plane or strayed news helicopter.
At the time I just couldn't comprehend that those were jets full of people.
-Rob


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (klaxed)*

I was supposed to be in class that day...but for some reason woke up late. I went online and my friend IMed me to look at the news. To my horror, I saw that the WTC had been attacked. My high school was only 3 blocks away and was used as the Triage center in the aftermath.
I still remember my friends telling me about how they _felt_ the impact while in the classrooms, and seeing people jumping out of windows many, many floors up...some even jumping together while holding hands.
It still brings me to tears thinking about this event...and it still awes me to know so many people who *should* have been in those buildings when the planes hit, but by God's grace were not there for some reason or another. One was stuck in traffic that seemed to appear out of nowhere. Another had terrible diarrhea and was stuck in an airport bathroom...etc.
So many stories of horror and courage, relief and mourning took place on that day. It's too bad many of the most inspiring and terrifying stories will never be told....


----------



## RottyB5A2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (geofftii2002)*

For the last couple years, I've remembered 9/11/01 and went about my day. Today is different, it just seems so much more mind boggling today than it did the last couple years. Usually as time goes by, we tend to let things go. Just the reverse for me. 
I was just walking into our office that day (not the Twin Towers) when someone said a plane hit the north tower. Long story short, my boss came into our department and told us "shut down now and go home, don't do anymore, get out and be safe." I also remember stopping to stock up on milk, bread, and water, filling up my gas tank in the car, and grabbing cash from the ATM. I went over to my parents after stopping home to get clothes. It was like the gathering place and I ended up staying there for the night. Glued to the television. 
Six years later I still can't grasp what happened and how many people died. Not only the heros, but also the everyday joe's that were just going to work that day. Those everyday joes were someone's husband, wife, child, parent, brother, and so on. 
A family that lives up the street from my mom's house lost their 25 year old son in the north tower. It was very creepy to see his Jetta GLX come home on a flatbed 3 weeks after the tragedy. It had been at the train station all that time. Just a sad reminder to see his car returning home, without him in it.


----------



## modiGTI (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (RottyB5A2)*

When the first tower was hit, at the time it didn't seem like much, I was thinking "Could this just be an accident?". I remember going to school (senior year) and hearing someone announce over the intercom that a 2nd plane had crashed into the other tower. It was crazy because by then all the rooms had TVs set up and we all ended up watching the news.


----------



## ultimate175 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (modiGTI)*

Let's not forget flight 93.


----------



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (ultimate175)*

I was going with my dad to drop my sister off at school. After dropping her off we went and got bagels and coffee. Decided it was a nice day and go to the sewaren pier. Looked out and saw how nice the skyline looked. Drove 10 more minutes to get to the Perth Amboy pier. on the way we heard a plane had hit the 1st tower.
We thought it was a cessna or tour plane. Got to perth amboy and could see the smoke billowing out. Decided to head home and throw the news on. Right before getting home heard that a second airplane hit. I looked at my dad and told him "we we just got hit by a terrorist attack." This day will always be in my memories.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

I was living in Arlington at the time, and in high school.
Its weird thinking back, I get that same empty feeling inside, the frightened feeling, the feeling time just stopped, feeling alone, all the feelings I had that day. It is so hard to explain








My mom was working in DC.
In school, we watched the news for a few minutes and they (news) made it sound like DC was a war zone with explosions going off everywhere and so on. It was scary for me thinking that something might have happened to her. I could only imagine what the kids who had parents working at the Pentagon must have been going through








Eventually the people up top decided to tell the teachers not to let us watch the news. Then we had a lock down, nobody was allowed to leave or enter unless it was a parent and signed the paperwork to pick up their kids. I wish they had let us see the news all day; it would be much better then not knowing what was going on in our back yard, where our parents worked, other than what we previously saw on the news. It was quite scary.
Later that week, I was able to see the damage at the Pentagon from a distance, and all I can say is that the TV cameras, photos, and so on, made it look 100x smaller than it was. The damage was massive.
People were so Patriotic for the next coming months, flags flying everywhere, people so friendly towards one another. Then it is like overnight it all stopped.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (HarryHood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarryHood* »_It was a perfect morning. Temperature in the high 60's, crystal clear blue sky.

That is one thing I will always remember- what an amazingly perfect weather day we were having. It was by far the nicest day of the year. That is until...


----------



## dubmunky (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

Shortly after 9-11, I bought a dry transfer sticker from someone on a Jeep board with the proceeds going to the American Red Cross: "WE WILL NOT FORGET 9-11-01"
Since a few of the letters finally began falling off this summer, I decided I should just remove the rest of the sticker. 
I was surprised at the result: 








I guess you can say that although years go by and the memories may fade for some, the tragedy that occurred on Sept 11 will never be forgotten.


----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_
That is one thing I will always remember- what an amazingly perfect weather day we were having. It was by far the nicest day of the year. 

This stands out strongly in my mind as well, always will. I had a project due that week, time was ticking and I was a little bit behind and so focused on that project that I didn't care about much else. However, that morning, I got out of my car, got a cup of coffee and walked outside my office to just admire the beauty of that day. It was very surreal. The entire time I was thinking "Why are you doing this? You need to get that project completed." 
When my brother called me later, as we were talking, he mentioned the weather to me as well about what an amazingly perfect day it was before all this happened.


----------



## BMW_330Ci_Kid (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: (sullie)*

I was in 5th grade.
One of the kids who used to go home everyday for lunch came back and told us of a plane that had hit one of the towers. School ended early and my mom came to pick me up.
See was crying and so was my dad when I got home. I had never seen him cry before. Although I didn't understand the situation completely as a 11 year old child, I do now. It brings tears to my eyes looking through the pictures and reading the first hand accounts of the day. 
God bless the victims, their families, the people that participated in the events after the fact, and America. 
God bless our future.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (BMW_330Ci_Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMW_330Ci_Kid* »_I was in 5th grade.
One of the kids who used to go home everyday for lunch came back and told us of a plane that had hit one of the towers. School ended early and my mom came to pick me up.



Your words are interesting to me in a personal way. On November 22nd, 1963, I was in the 5th grade. The principal of my school came into my classroom and took our teacher out into the hallway to tell her about the President's assassination. School ended early, and in my case, my dad came and picked me up. He wasn't crying, but was shaken-up as all adults seemed to be. I remember being kind of scared and sad at the same time. We watched teevee nonstop all that weekend (Kennedy was shot on a Friday.).


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (vwlarry)*

I can still remember waking up, going to yahoo.com and thinking that someone had hacked their site and posted a bunch of fake stories. I turned on the TV and found out it was real. I can remember that no one was home at the house and I couldn't get through to anyone and I felt so alone. When they announced that the flights came out of Boston, and one that was routine to LA, it really hit home. My dad's regular flight from Logan to LAX... Thank god he didn't need to go out that week.
In the aftermath a few days later a former co-worker called me to let me know that one of our co-workers was on one of the planes that hit the WTC. He was accompanied by his wife, and his 2 year old daughter. I can remember him talking about how hard they had tried (2 years) to concieve and how happy he was to be a father. His baby girl was literally his life, and it still kills me to think of all of them on that plane. The worst part is that the passengers figured out what was going on, because he called his parents on his cellphone to say goodbye. 

A big thumbs up to Vortex for posting up the original thread from that day, i just read through it and it really hits home. For those of you with Howard TV on Demand, they have their 9/11 coverage up there. It's really just takes you right back to that day.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Jimmy Bionic)*

I was in my 10th grade AP world history class, ironically enough. Three classrooms shared a common hallway so one of the teachers from an adjacent room came out and said a plane hit one of the WTC buildings. My assumption was that some idiot in a puddlejumper somehow screwed up and crashed into the building. When I saw the video of the wreckage, I was amazed at how someone could do that. We turned off the TV for a minute assuming it was an isolated screwup then a few minutes later we turned the TV back on to watch the school news and we saw the other WTC tower was hit. I was so shocked. I went to my next class and then found out after a quiz and we turned the TV on that one of the towers collapsed and I was stunned. It didn't even hit me immediately. I was like, why is there only one tower? Then I saw the second one fall. It was surreal.
Horrible. The whole thing.
RIP to the victims and heroes of that day
I will never forget.


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Remembering 9/11/01... (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Ironically enough, I was in World Civilizations class at the moment it occured 6 years ago.. in 10th grade. Marching band was cancelled for the evening.
I was and still am devastated. Dissapointed I never made the trip up to the top, and I never will. It crushes me that human beings are capable of doing this to eachother.









Also ironic is that I have the same experience as you *edit: And Fritz too, wow*. 10th grade, world civ. It was a very confusing day. All the televisions in my HS were old, and fuzzy. We got limited information. I too will never be able to see New York from its (then) tallest building.
The eeriest part of the day, for me, was the afternoon and evening, when there were no aircraft in the sky. Then it really hit home. This wasn't a localize event. This wasn't just on TV. This was everywhere.
I think we still have a lot of thanking to do.


_Modified by B5tevo at 5:47 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## BMW_330Ci_Kid (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_
Your words are interesting to me in a personal way. On November 22nd, 1963, I was in the 5th grade. The principal of my school came into my classroom and took our teacher out into the hallway to tell her about the President's assassination. School ended early, and in my case, my dad came and picked me up. He wasn't crying, but was shaken-up as all adults seemed to be. I remember being kind of scared and sad at the same time. We watched teevee nonstop all that weekend (Kennedy was shot on a Friday.). 

Interesting and heart wrenchingly sad at the same time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dubmunky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmunky* »_Shortly after 9-11, I bought a dry transfer sticker from someone on a Jeep board with the proceeds going to the American Red Cross: "WE WILL NOT FORGET 9-11-01"
Since a few of the letters finally began falling off this summer, I decided I should just remove the rest of the sticker. 
I was surprised at the result: 








I guess you can say that although years go by and the memories may fade for some, the tragedy that occurred on Sept 11 will never be forgotten. 


please do not take this the wrong way. But no matter who takes away the stickers, the flags, the war, the politics etc. It will never go away as evidence on your bumper. 
May all those that lost their lives rest in peace.


----------

